# Bringing back indoor mask mandates.



## chic (Apr 22, 2022)

My state's capitol city is recommending indoor mask mandates again. What will happen is it will trickle through municipalities and become required, slowly but surely, everywhere again. It's just a CDC recommendation and not a governor's no mask no service mandate that would effect the entire state, but we will go back to masking little kids, in the hot weather no less, and creating tension between masked people and unmasked just when we seemed to be emerging from all that.  No wonder so many people from my state, that I know, are moving or have moved to Florida.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 22, 2022)

chic said:


> My state's capitol city is recommending indoor mask mandates again. What will happen is it will trickle through municipalities and become required, slowly but surely, everywhere again. It's just a CDC recommendation and not a governor's no mask no service mandate that would effect the entire state, but we will go back to masking little kids, in the hot weather no less, and creating tension between masked people and unmasked just when we seemed to be emerging from all that.  No wonder so many people from my state, that I know, are moving or have moved to Florida.


there is a lot of increase in fear mongering articles as well... 
some people Simply do not want things to go back to any sort of Normal .... i think many bring up items to see if stores/ businesses will just voluntary put up masks required signs believing it is coming even if not


----------



## chic (Apr 22, 2022)

Jeni said:


> there is a lot of increase in fear mongering articles as well...
> some people Simply do not want things to go back to any sort of Normal .... i think many bring up items to see if stores/ businesses will just voluntary put up masks required signs believing it is coming even if not


Stores in my state cannot put up mask required signs unless the governor orders it. We have had the recommendations but people can do as they choose as long as they can handle dirty looks from others.

I agree with you. There are too many people who do not want this to end. But it is an unusual time of year to be doing this.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Sores in my state cannot put up mask required signs unless the governor orders it. We have had the recommendations but people can do as they choose as long as they can handle dirty looks from others.
> 
> I agree with you. There are too many people who do not want this to end. But it is an unusual time of year to be doing this.


control zealots pay no mind to season / or weather i guess....  I do know many many who choose to continue wearing masks HATE that they are outnumbered because they were so SURE everyone thinks exactly like they do.
The anger is not about masks but about them having their beliefs questioned.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 22, 2022)

I don't read about Covid anymore.  It's boring!  Sheep will be sheep and they will always follow the shepherd, even if he is leading them to the slaughter House.  I'm more interested in "moving forward" and not walking around in chains and slavery.


----------



## chic (Apr 22, 2022)

Jeni said:


> control zealots pay no mind to season / or weather i guess....  I do know many many who choose to continue wearing masks HATE that they are outnumbered because they were so SURE everyone thinks exactly like they do.
> The anger is not about masks but about them having their beliefs questioned.


Yes, that's a possibility. They feel more comfortable with people who conform.


----------



## chic (Apr 22, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't read about Covid anymore.  It's boring!  Sheep will be sheep and they will always follow the shepherd, even if he is leading them to the slaughter House.  I'm more interested in "moving forward" and not walking around in chains and slavery.


I agree John. I didn't read about this. It came on when I was checking the local weather so I can't unhear what I've heard. I can't conform anyway so it won't impact me much.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Yes, that's a possibility. They feel more comfortable with people who conform.


the ones i know are very open about it.... they assumed most would stay masked were alarmed it was not just a fringe few etc 
many i spoke with are now asking questions they should have from the start


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2022)

Jeni said:


> the ones i know are very open about it.... they assumed most would stay masked were alarmed it was not just a fringe few etc
> many i spoke with are now asking questions they should have from the start


The scary thing is, even at this point, there are still many who sincerely believe we should lock down harder and impose even more restrictions on everyone. They still believe you can control an aerosol transmitted virus.


----------



## Mike (Apr 23, 2022)

Most older people here including me, are still
wearing masks in stores and transport, also
some staff members in supermarkets, who are
young, are also wearing them.

Mike.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 23, 2022)

Mike said:


> Most older people here including me, are still
> wearing masks in stores and transport, also
> some staff members in supermarkets, who are
> young, are also wearing them.
> ...


most store Staff may still be imposed by employer i know stores are here...
I have zero problem with anyone who wants to wear them .... most people like me say do your own thing ....... 
the point is many are  simply not content with that unless they force others to wear them  also.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't read about Covid anymore.  It's boring!  Sheep will be sheep and they will always follow the shepherd, even if he is leading them to the slaughter House.  I'm more interested in "moving forward" and not walking around in chains and slavery.


If you don't read about Covid any more, what are you doing in this thread?  Did you expect another topic to pop up?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2022)

These mask mandates seem to be changing almost weekly...in some locations, daily.  This is leading to a lot of confusion, and even outright conflict for a lot of people.  In many cases, it seems that Covid policies are becoming more of a "political' thing, rather than general public safety.


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2022)

Don M. said:


> These mask mandates seem to be changing almost weekly...in some locations, daily.  This is leading to a lot of confusion, and even outright conflict for a lot of people.  In many cases, it seems that Covid policies are becoming more of a "political' thing, rather than general public safety.


It always was political IMO, from the very start, and it continues to be so.


----------



## Alice November (Apr 25, 2022)

I think there may be different reasons why people wear a mask so I figure 'to each his own'. Freedom to choose for one's own situation is my current attitude.  Donning the mask could be for protecting others from getting TB because they currently have it (we still have TB in mainland Europe). Or maybe they have tested positive recently with covid and are protecting others from catching covid from their breath, sneezing and coughs. Or it could be because they are considered vulnerable for death or critical conditions if they got Covid. Of course not everyone is vulnerable to dying from Covid, especially not the young age groups, healthy people with good immune systems or those heavily vaccinated and boosted people, but even this group do still catch covid and can pass it on to others because the recent new varients are even more transmissable than measles ( which is the most highly transmissable virus known ).


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

@Mike it's the same here.
I can honestly say I am used to it by now.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 25, 2022)

chic said:


> It always was political IMO, from the very start, and it continues to be so.


Covid19 is not only political it has certainly become a cash cow for a lot of companies.  The rich stay rich while the poor, well, they can continue walking around in fear wearing their masks.  Sorry that photo should read "Booster Time Again."  LOL


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Covid19 is not only political it has certainly become a cash cow for a lot of companies.  The rich stay rich while the poor, well, they can continue walking around in fear wearing their masks.


Sadly so. Covid has provided the greatest transfer of wealth in history and alarmingly few seem to mind.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 26, 2022)

I saw Philadelphia dropped their new mask mandate in less than a week.

https://apnews.com/article/covid-business-health-philadelphia-be64725ec3e823165326b22b5977974e

Have to wonder what criteria they're using. At this point they probably should use active cases only. Positive tests shouldn't get the same treatment as a person actually sick.


----------



## Leann (Apr 26, 2022)

Mask mandates have been dropped where I live and I rarely see anyone wearing them now.


----------



## Leann (Apr 26, 2022)

chic said:


> Sadly so. Covid has provided the greatest transfer of wealth in history and alarmingly few seem to mind.


Covid coupled with inflation is decimating the middle and lower class.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 26, 2022)

It is all about control...MASKS DON'T WORK, as we use them!

American Thinker, July 13, 2020

*To Mask or Not to Mask?

American Thinker By **Anthony J. Ciani**, July 13, 2020*

“As expected, SARS-CoV-2 was experimentally found to penetrate surgical masks via normal breathing and even when rigged as powered air filters between hamster cages (a joke of Chinese slapdash science). Mask-wearing Asian countries have no less influenza that non-wearing Western countries. Studies on arms-length spread within the general population are few, but they generally show masks as ineffective. Even the best N95 respirators are unlikely to show much effect; the virus is a third of the particle size they filter.

Ironically, anti-smoking laws may have helped viruses spread. Restaurants, hotels, and bars once used strong upward ventilation and electronic air cleaners or HEPA filters to remove smoke. HEPA sets N100 (99.97%) at 0.3 microns and may have some efficacy at removing viruses. Modern eateries and clubs have no need for filtering indoor smoke, so they have efficient HVAC systems that circulate the air around and use filters suitable only for dust bunnies.”


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2022)

Leann said:


> Covid coupled with inflation is decimating the middle and lower class.


True but I think the tech elite don't pay their share in taxes and this has escalated to the point of being unendurable since the pandemic.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 26, 2022)

chic said:


> Sadly so. Covid has provided the greatest transfer of wealth in history and alarmingly few seem to mind.


How could they mind?  They have been told over and over that it's "all for their own good" and "we're all in this together."  Ha, ha!


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> How could they mind?  They have been told over and over that it's "all for their own good" and "we're all in this together."  Ha, ha!


We're in the same storm but some are in yachts and the rest of us are clinging by our fingernails onto rafts. Big diff there.


----------

